

SHOW HN: (How to Write a (Lisp) Interpreter (in Javascript)) - sinamdar
https://bitbucket.org/sainamdar/lisp2js/
Here is a LISP interpreter in Javascript based on Peter Norvig's interpreter in Python. All constructive criticism is welcome.
======
sinamdar
Here is LISP interpreter in Javascript based on Peter Norvig's interpreter in
Python. All constructive criticism is welcome!

